# Two-hearted report



## m_grieb (Aug 10, 2014)

Does anybody know if there are any kings or coho up in the Two- hearted yet? thinking about going up there soon but I would like to make it worth it. feel free to PM me if you prefer.

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I will be up there this time next week. I have heard that salmon are running right now.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well... was there Saturday. So 6 different spots, 6 hours...zero fish. Seen no more than 7 or 8 people fishing. We did not see any fish, nor did we see any hooked or landed. It was a gorgeous day though!

Now, does that mean there are no fish in the river..nope. Does it mean that this coming Thursday will be better from the colder weather...??? Not sure? Not trying to put a damper on anyone's planned trips, just passing it along.

What I do know is this... all across Michigan in the North, fall is coming, leaves are just starting to change a bit, temperatures are cooler and the fall air is crisp and clear. Take your kid or your kids to any of the Northern rivers or Streams here in Michigan and enjoy the fall!
I tell my son all the time.... a bad day of fishing, beats a good day of work or school anytime!!! That is our motto! 

Everyone enjoy the upcoming seasons...tight lines... and good luck to you all!


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

Hunter, what were you using? Skein, spinners, Cleo's?


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll be up soon but not fishing the two hearted. I may hit some other superior tribs. It would be nice to get some silver river cohos.


----------

